# [Heisec] Hacker hatten Zugriff auf FreeBSD-Server



## Newsfeed (17 November 2012)

Auf zwei Servern des FreeBSD-Projekts wurden unberechtigte Zugriffe festgestellt. Ob manipulierte Software verteilt wurde, ist unklar.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

